# How much are you guys paying to have a screenprinted label in the inside collar of your t-shirt?



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been quoted a price by the people who are going to screenprint my shirts, but it seems a little high to me.

How much would you guys expect to pay for such a service?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

it's always going to seem high because to the printer, it's considered to be another print location. It's the same amount of effort to print the label as it is to print a chest location.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was $1 or more.

If you have a heat press, you could have your own screenprinted platisol transfers done. This will reduce your cost significantly, easily to less than 10 cents each.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Splathead is right, only way to go unless you have a big pocket book.


----------



## oddTEE (Aug 12, 2008)

and you also can print them on demand, only when you need them. That's what we do, Plastisol transfer for inside collar t-shirt. Good luck!!!


----------



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys,

yea I got quoted the equivalent of about $2 (I'm in the UK) for a printed label inside.

Doesn't seem worth it.

The screenprinted platisol transfers seem interesting though. I don't know too much about them. Are there companies that print them for you? Is it a case of just sending off your design and them making the transfers and then you pressing them onto your shirts with a heat press yourself?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kasabian said:


> The screenprinted platisol transfers seem interesting though. I don't know too much about them. Are there companies that print them for you? Is it a case of just sending off your design and them making the transfers and then you pressing them onto your shirts with a heat press yourself?


Yes, you have a plastisol transfer printer make them for you. They will print X number of labels on 1 sheet of transfers. For example, if your labels are 2 inches X 1 inch, you would be able to fit 40 or so labels on one sheet of standard size paper (transfer).

So on that 1 sheet, you could have all of the sizes that your shirts use. When you were ready to apply them, you would cut the label away from the sheet and press.

I remember posts here before from members asking for transfers companies in the UK. De a search at the top of the page. Let us know if you don't find anything and I will try to find it for you.


----------



## DigitalLowdown (Dec 6, 2008)

Screen Printed Neck Labels arn't that costly, I get them done for .75 to .85 each


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a special piece made to raise up the shirt to avoid neck so very easy to drop that transfer on the neckline.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

DigitalLowdown said:


> Screen Printed Neck Labels arn't that costly, I get them done for .75 to .85 each


This also depends on the quantity you are printing.


----------



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi guys, me again.

Was just wondering; is making the tags from vinyl a good idea?

I have access to a craft robo cutter. Would it be OK to make labels on that and heat press them onto the inside collar?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Vinyl tag is ok but you can't do much small detail, it would take too long to weed. If it was just the t-shirt brand and size it would be ok.

Try targettransfers or ja-int for plastisol labels


----------



## DigitalLowdown (Dec 6, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> This also depends on the quantity you are printing.


 Not im this case, this price is standard for both my printers no matter the quantity.


----------

